# Interviewing for a Mason's Job tomorrow, need tips



## DougInAZ (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys,
The company I was working for closed and I need work. Tomorrow I have an interview for a Mason's job. They say no experience needed they will train but I want to be as knowledgable as possible when I show up. 

My experience is limited to building a few cinder block walls and pouring a few foundations... 10 years ago. So I'm a lot rusty.

I plan to read many of the threads here but can you point me to any other good websites where I can study the basics of Masonry and educate myself?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Bring a hammer,hammer holster, and a strong back...you are about to enter into the life of a mason tender/laborer. :thumbup:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

JonM said:


> Bring a hammer,hammer holster, and a strong back...you are about to enter into the life of a mason tender/laborer. :thumbup:


if your experince is a few block walls ten years ago,let a real mason apply for the job,and you take a laborer job.you will gain more in that capacity than you will reading our posts here.
but if that is the job you want,why waste your time working for someone else?go to the bank and borrow enough money to buy a mixer,scaffolding,planks,wheel burrows.......about $15,000 should set you up,if you have your own truck.if not add another 20 grand in there.then start out on your own.:thumbsup:thats where the money is at.just think in a few short days,you could be behind a desk interviewing some guy with a wal mart trowel who laid his own flower bed 15 years ago wanting the $25.00 an hour job you are offering.:laughing:


----------



## wtygart (Aug 24, 2008)

Expect to be offered a hod carrier/laborer job. If you truly want to be a mason then you will have to learn the trade from the ground up. When I was a hod carrier (Union which actually paid pretty good ) I decided that I wanted to become a bricklayer and I ended up doing side jobs with bricklayers FOR FREE........I would do the hod carrying and in exchange I was allowed to put in a block or two, maybe some brick here and there.

Good luck it is a wonderful trade but be willing to start at the bottom, hard work and effort will bring uncreased pay and hours..you can make a good living and there are always chances to learn.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Doug,
Don't be insulted by me asking how old you are but, how old are you? Just curious mind you. It only gets tougher tending as we age and tending a mason is no walk in the park!

D.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Doug,
And just a freindly reminder, no two masons are gonna tell ya the same thing and no matter how well you do your job tending them your not gonna make em happy! Prima donna springs to mind!

D.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

quote: My experience is limited to building a few cinder block ...

These days I would say CMU's or Concrete block (not cement). I don't even think they make cinder block anymore?

Good luck!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Just show up at 6:30AM in work clothes and boots with gloves, brick hammer, and hammer loop (don't forget your lunch) and say, "Yes Sir, what do you want me to do first", and don't pretend you know anything other than hard work.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone call them "hod packers"? Funny thing, we never used no stinkin hod-life was a lot quicker w/ tongs-the brick come ready to tong anyhow...

I'm pretty sure you're applying for a laborer job-you can't just jump on a wall without knowing how to lay brick. If you choose to make a career out of it, the way to make it to bricklaying is: work your butt off getting the bricklayers stocked out, make a name for yourself as a hard worker, make it known you want to spread on the wall, which in turn leads to being able to lay brick. A good hodpacker will have the site completely stocked out, two bags or mortar ready with the boards loaded down and ready to spread AND hand brick to the bricklayer. A laborer can make a bricklayer a lot of money doing what I mentioned. Having everything ready like that may mean coming in early in the morning or staying late at night. Learn how to work and make someone else money to understand what it takes to make yourself money. Then comes the little side jobs the boss will give you-washing the house or a brick mailbox. 

best of luck!


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey DougInAZ,
How did you make out? Knock em dead...?

D.


----------

